# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Do you have a parent with a mental illness?

## Fizzy Doom

anxiety and or other disorders?

----------


## Chocolate

Both my parents were (maybe are? I dunno) depressed from when my sister was sick. My mom has been taking Effexor for 15 years (holyyyyyyyy) and she said it changed her life. Interesting.

----------


## Ont Mon

Pretty sure my mother has BPD. Undiagnosed so far though   :dazed:

----------


## L

Both mum and dad are quiet people not sure about anxiety but they could be like me and good at hiding it. Mum I think had depression when I was younger.

----------


## merc

I'm pretty sure my Mom is agoraphobic and possibly had depression when I was a kid. It's hard to say, because as a kid you don't question things.

----------


## Otherside

Mum's been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder and has some form of mild anxiety (Not SA). She's taking Prozac for it. I suspect my Dad has mild SA, but I've never really asked him and I don't think he'd ever go to the doctor about it.

----------


## Ironman

My mom always had some kind of anxiety, but it turned into bipolar disorder about 25 years ago.

----------


## Sagan

My mother has depression and anxiety. Not as severe as I do though.

----------


## pam

Not according to him, but I'd say Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Unfortunately.

----------


## Coffee

No, I think they're relatively normal (apart from the usual amount of dysfunction). I think my grandmother has depression and anxiety though. She's on meds now.

----------


## Antidote

Something is very wrong with my mum. Some kind of serious mood volatility. Like an atypical bipolar disorder. My dad is socially eccentric / autistic-like. Both of them are kind of anxious, especially my mum, but I don't think it meets criteria for a disorder.

----------


## Sagan

I never knew my father. But my mother suffers from anxiety and depression. Not as severe as mine has become though.

----------


## whiteman

My mom had social anxiety disorder when she was young, she ate her lunch in the bathroom, but she doesn't have it now. Although, I think she has OCD.

----------


## WintersTale

My mom has a mood disorder, and takes medication for it.

My dad probably had something, but I don't know. I never knew him.

----------


## claire74

I think my dad has some sa as not good in social situations and would rather be at home. My mum has alot of anxieties but these didnt get bad until she was in her 40's, the dr said it was due to post traumatic stress from when my brother passed away when I was younger, she has some ocd as well but when I was younger just thought she liked a really clean house.

----------


## Blue Jacket

My mom has NPD. And she had designated me as the reject in the family, way back when I was around 8-9 years old.
Imagine having your mom saying she regretted that you were born. After she called you all sorts of names. Or even (trying) cast you out of the house (my dad managed to calm her down). All that when you were just 9 years old, only because you didn't answer her call. (I was listening to music; normal stuff)

Mmm, she's the origin of my AvPD, alright  ::): 

My dad on the other hand, was an introvert, so I didn't get any deeper in analysis, but aside that, I think he was pretty normal.

----------


## distancing

My mom has pretty severe depression (her entire side of the family, really, suffers from various mental illnesses). My dad is pretty normal, though occasionally _verging_ on depressive episodes... his mom apparently had bipolar disorder (type II, I would have to assume... and I didn't know this until after she died), though I don't know the severity.

----------


## Chopin12

they have dumb@$$ disease. its tragic.

----------


## James

My mom. She has suffered from severe depression and anxiety since for as far back as I can remember. I believe she also has Narcissistic Personality Disorder. There is something very wrong with her. She's the most selfish, narcissistic person I've ever known in my 42 years of being alive. She's capable of being very, very cruel and hurtful to other people. It's almost as if she gets off on it. When I was very young, she used to make me feel guilty for having been born (I was an accident). I was abused by her, in every way that you can imagine that someone can be abused. We don't talk to each other. I haven't really had a real conversation with her (other than hi how are you) since I was about 8 years old.

----------


## Misssy

Yes I believe so. That my mother does indeed have a mental illness, I have read a lot about it. She is an alcoholic and a pathological liar.

----------


## Misssy

> My mom. She has suffered from severe depression and anxiety since for as far back as I can remember. I believe she also has Narcissistic Personality Disorder. There is something very wrong with her. She's the most selfish, narcissistic person I've ever known in my 42 years of being alive. She's capable of being very, very cruel and hurtful to other people. It's almost as if she gets off on it. When I was very young, she used to make me feel guilty for having been born (I was an accident). I was abused by her, in every way that you can imagine that someone can be abused. We don't talk to each other. I haven't really had a real conversation with her (other than hi how are you) since I was about 8 years old.



Just as James states here, my mother is much the same......for me, I have spent a good portion of my life trying to understand the problem and heal from it. I do wonder how much of this contributes to my personal emotional problems. Though at the same time some say it's important to move on. And I do find that alcoholics and Narcissistic people have a way of making everything revolve around themselves.

----------


## Jennifer

Yes, my dad has social anxiety and something other. My mom dealt with PTSD due to abuse but doesn't have any mental disorders.

----------


## James

> Yes, my dad has social anxiety and something other. My mom dealt with PTSD due to abuse but doesn't have any mental disorders.



 :Welcome: 

Welcome Jennifer!

----------


## James

> Just as James states here, my mother is much the same......for me, I have spent a good portion of my life trying to understand the problem and heal from it. I do wonder how much of this contributes to my personal emotional problems. Though at the same time some say it's important to move on. And I do find that alcoholics and Narcissistic people have a way of making everything revolve around themselves.



Sounds like your mom and my mom should do lunch. Could be BFFs.

----------


## Jennifer

:Wave:   :thanks:

----------


## VickieKitties

My parents are screwed up because their parents were screwed up.  I thought everybody was kinda screwed up.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My mother, although she'd never admit to it. Anxiety - largely social, and I would say depression as well. I could be wrong about that. Definitely the anxiety though.

----------


## Koalafan

Both my parents atleast seem like relatively normal people. No noticable anxiety/depression issues. But I do kno that shyness does tend to run into the family, since my sister is almost exactly the same as me which is very introverted, never hangs out or goes out, has very few friends, though her social anxiety has gotten better over the years.

----------


## Antidote

My mum is also starting to become a hoarder, and has always had a shopping addiction. She drinks too much as well. No impulse control. I wish she was normal.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

Yes, sadly  ::(:

----------


## metamorphosis

Yeah, my dad is a bipolar alcoholic.

----------


## Chantellabella

My mother has untreated trauma which manifested into a variety of personality disorders. She was very volatile (to say the least). My father was an alcoholic, who was very depressed. Together, they went round and round the co-dependent triangle.

----------

